# And with the 4th pick....



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Alright it is far to early to predict who will be drafted but im really bored so here we go.

1. Milwaukee- Emeka Okafor
2. Utah- Pavel Podkolzine
3. Atlanta- Dwight Howard
4. Charlotte - ????

Consider Luol Deng, Tiago Splitter, Josh Smith, Andrew Bogut, Ben Gordon and Raymond Felton have all declared and are available. Who do you take and why?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Alright it is far to early to predict who will be drafted but im really bored so here we go.
> 
> 1. Milwaukee- Emeka Okafor
> ...


Deng. Hes gonna be at Duke and its possible he'll be a Grant Hill clone


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Raymond Felton

Think Baron Davis, with AI speed


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I think they'll end up with Podkolzine, I think every1 has realized he's too much of a risk to go top 3.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> Raymond Felton
> 
> Think Baron Davis, with AI speed


I am praying Charlotte takes him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> Raymond Felton
> 
> Think Baron Davis, with AI speed


Thats quite a combo...if he can play like that, take him.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: And with the 4th pick....*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Deng. ............... he'll be a Grant Hill clone


Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I say the Bobcants take Deng or Felton. But let's just see how they both do this season...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Good. Hill's Pistons were definitely a good team.

Yinka Dare clone would be bad. The ankle doesn't matter. lol


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

They should take Felton! He's a great pg and has shown he can play under pressure.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think they will take Pavel, if still available or Splitter


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

They might, but they should take Felotn. If he goes after th 4th pick i would consider it a steal. Have u guys seen this guy play? He's unbelieveable for his age.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I still say taking Felton is a terrible idea. You don't start a team with a rookie pg if you don't have to. When you start you need a pg with experience for veteran leadership.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> I think they will take Pavel, if still available or Splitter


I dont think Charlotte will be looking to draft a foreign player to start their franchise, thats why Raymond Felton and Luol Deng would be good bets, more hometown. Itrain your right, with an expansion team the last thing you need is a rookie PG. But in the expansion if you get an experienced PG say Kenny Anderson, Avery Johnson, Darrel Armstrong, Jeff McInnis or Travis Best he could learn and develop behind one of them. The same would go if you were to draft Dwight Howard, likely you would have a player begin the season with NBA experience, unless he becomes another Amare and contributes immediately.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

I would love if they draft Splitter because he would play a lot of minutes, and although I think they should draft a big guy cause they are very hard to find they will end up eith the most popular amiracan guy left in the draft to gain fan attention.

But if they draft Splitter they would have nights when he puts 25 points and nights when he puts 5 points, like any teen, but would have one bright future, who saw all the pre-olympic games knows what I´m talking about.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

U need to draft someone who your fans will be familiar with


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


Its a good thing, but he will be at Duke for more than one year.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> 
> 
> Its a good thing, but he will be at Duke for more than one year.


Deng is a one and done if I've ever seen one.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> Deng is a one and done if I've ever seen one.


Then you've obviously never seen, heard about, or talked to Luol.

I went to a camp with this kid, he's one of the nicest guys I've ever met. Extremely level-headed, he was the best player at this camp (by far) and was convinced that he was out of the running for MVP because he only went 3-10 from 3, and scored 15 points in one game (he averaged about 25/10/7 for the camp).

He is truely a great person, a great unselfish player, and an incredible athlete. This was before his senior season at Blair Acadamy.

Also, his family is extremely academic based. He's a big reader (I've never been to a basketball camp where someone could actually discuss American Literature), and his family is pretty much set on him getting a degee; as is he.

He'll probably follow the Emeka Okafor/Jay Williams/Carlos Boozer road, and graduate in three years. But his family is REALLY pushing for him to get a degree.

He's well worth a franchise pick, though.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

So Raymond Felton it is


----------

